# Webinar: Maybe It's Fibro? Symptoms & Diagnosis



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Maybe It's Fibro? Symptoms & DiagnosisSeptember 30th 8:00pm ET*Please join us on September 30th at 8:00pm ET for a 1-hour, live, online, interactive webinar, Maybe It's Fibro?, with Robert Gerwin, MD, FANN, Medicaal Director and President of the Johns Hopkins University Pain Treatment Center. The webinar will discuss common fibromyalgia signs, symptoms, co-morbidities and management tips.Robert Gerwin, MD, FAAN, is on the part-time faculty of Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine and is an attending physician at the Johns Hopkins Pain Treatment Center. Prior to entering private practice, he completed a fellowship at the National Institutes of Health and served in the Medical Corps of the United States Air Force. He is on the American Pain Society committee to develop guidelines for the treatment of fibromyalgia and the editorial board of the Journal of Musculoskeletal Pain. He is a Fellow of the American Academy of Neurology, and a Diplomate of the American Academy of Pain Management.Space is limited so please register today. Please note that registration is a two-step process. * Click this link to go to the registration screen. Complete the registration questions and press the "Register" button. * Check your email (make sure to check in Junk or Spam Folders as well) for a message from [email protected] to confirm your registration. * After click the link in the confirmation email, you will receive a second email with links to access the webinar and a phone number to call. Make sure to run the system test.If you need assistance with registering, please contact us at [email protected]'t make it this time? Don't worry! We will archive this webinar on the APF website.Thank you,American Pain FoundationThis project was made possible by support from Pfizer Inc.


----------

